# For 501c3's



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.rachaelray.com/pets/muttmadness/index.php

Welcome to Mutt Madness, the fun "brackets" program designed to help the good guys. If you've got a 501(c)(3) organization that practices no-kill animal wellness, then enter to win today! 
Read the complete Rules first


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for the 501c3's. Can't wait to see who wins!


----------

